# Chances that I failed the NREMT-B?



## Chronic510 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys! So I just took the NREMT exam today and i am rather nervous to know wether I failed or not. During the exam I didn't seem to be struggling and felt rather comfortable.

My exam shut off at 120 questions. I 've been reading that most people that pass, have their exam shut off around 70 questions. 

In other words stating that the more questions you have the more likeliness it is that you have failed. Is this true?

Btw, this is my first post


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2013)

No, that is not true. If you use the search feature on this forum you will find a thread where members posted how many questions they had and if they passed or not. There are plenty of members who got 120 questions and passed.

Edit: I saved you a little bit of work. 

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7121


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 20, 2013)

With computer adaptive testing, you can't go by the number of questions. It keeps on going until it's satisfied you've clearly met the standard for passing or not. It's also designed to be pretty much the hardest test you've ever taken, because it's designed to ask progressive more and more difficult questions until you fail and then it backs off until you get correct answers and then it increases the difficulty again. 

All I can say is that the die has been cast, you will find out when they release the results to you.


----------



## Chronic510 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I finally got my results and passed!

I didn't seem to struggle on too many of the questions. I just felt as if it should've been harder in my opinion.

I was getting quite a bit of respiratory, seizure, diabetic and OBG scenario's which are like my strongest area's.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 20, 2013)

Chronic510 said:


> Thanks everyone! I finally got my results and passed!
> 
> I didn't seem to struggle on too many of the questions. I just felt as if it should've been harder in my opinion.
> 
> I was getting quite a bit of respiratory, seizure, diabetic and OBG scenario's which are like my strongest area's.


Congratulations! While you myself that the test could have been more difficult, please understand that if you have a good understanding of what goes on, at the EMT level, everything will seem to be fairly easy. Your exam was probably a lot more difficult than the one I took many years ago, because yours would have been computer adaptive, mine was not. As you progress through the levels of EMT or even into nursing, yes they do have computer adaptive testing and it does get a lot harder.

In the meantime, you have earned a minute to sit and relax after that, get back to learning!


----------



## jnjplus6 (Jun 21, 2013)

I also took my basic test yesterday, appointment was at 1400, got there early and was testing by 1345.   Stopped at 70 and don't know a thing yet.   As if the anxiety attacks weren't enough prior to the test!   lol. This hurry up and wait is for the birds!
Congratulations on your success


----------

